# Hello



## my kids wear fur coats (Feb 16, 2007)

Hello, My name is Melissa and I'm from New Hampshire. Debo refered me to this site. She's a great neighbor and friend! Um... I just had to put my 12 year old cat Josie (tiger cat) to sleep in October from cancer. Man I miss her so much!! She left behind and 8 year old Rottweiler. His name is Shadow and he is a big baby!! A couple of months ago I adopted a 1 year old cat from a no kill shelter  she was brought to them as a stray and pregnant. She ended up having 8 kittens but 6 of them died  I wish I could have adopted her and her 2 kittens. Her name is Maggie (deluted tortie tiger) and she is the most precious cat I've known. She loves Shadow and is always rubbing up against him. So I decided we were ready for a kitten. Debo told me that her Siamese Jack's (awesome cat!!!) parents just had kittens so she brought me to see them and of course I couldn't say no!! It's time for Maggie to be a MOM. I will insert pictures as soon as I figure out how to!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Hi Melissa...welcome. I'm from NH too...a bit further south than you and Debo. And I have a Maggie too! Can't wait to see your babies.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Melissa


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

Hi Melissa. I flew over New Hampshire once...at least, I think it was down there somewhere....anyway, welcome to the forum


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hi and welcome! Looking forward to pics of all the furrys!


----------



## waschaf (Jan 10, 2007)

welcome to you Melissa.


----------

